
AI is the new co-writer - hhs
https://www.axios.com/ai-generated-text-gpt-2-creativity-3d0da814-436a-48fd-a65a-4872be4c5d11.html
======
jeffshek
Self-plug, but I made [https://writeup.ai](https://writeup.ai) (open-sourced)
for a similar reason. It writes with you, not just at you :)

~~~
nestorherre
This is just awsome. I _from time to time_ write speeches and sometimes I
struggle trying to get to the next idea, this will surely help.

------
techbio
I tend to think automating research and priors for human writers is more
fruitful than automating writing. Generate text for parsers; generate outlines
and links for writers who write for a human audience.

------
buboard
All cute, all limited. Sure this tech has great potential, but I don’t think
they found it yet

~~~
cvhashim
I think I recall TWiML/AI podcast featured a company that used ML for writing
scripts for movies and such. Apparently scripts have tons of filler and other
things that could be automated, the idea is to leave the creative work for the
human I guess.

~~~
antonvs
Remind me of the story about Star Trek scripts, where the screenwriters used
to leave blanks labeled (TECH) to be filled in with largely meaningless
technobabble like "multi-phasic temporal convergence." You could totally
generate that, these days a computer could even infer what kind of
technobabble to insert from the context.

